# Quick Fog Light question



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello. I have a Silver 04 GTO(picture below). I'm trying to see which color fog lights will look best with my car. Ive done some forum research on fog lights but i really have found my answer. I know HID's are a hell of a lot better but i guess id rather go for the easy install and cheaper price. I'm looking for yellow or amber color fog lights to replace my old ones. I know the fog lights size is 9040. I also read that it should be no more than 65W. Has anyone installed fog lights in the GTO? If so, which kinds do you have and how do you like em? Pics would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I haven't messed with my fogs, but there are a few who have gone with HID's. Here is one thread with pics...
http://www.gtoforum.com/f29/i-have-question-all-members-23159/

Just my 2 cents, but I'm hesitant to go with HID's for my fogs because you don't want to turn your HID bulbs off and on and off and on...etc. It shortens the life expectancy of the bulb. And the fogs turn off whenever you switch to high beams. The low beams do not turn off when you switch to highs, and won't be subjected to being switched off and on.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

I put 10000k hids in my fogs light and i love them. the install is just as easy as switching out normal bulbs. whole process took about 15 min. i would go with the white/blue hids cause i think they look amazing but have seen the yellows as well and they look good. just go with the yellow hids and you wont be disapointed.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

im trying to avoid hids for the moment because im a lil low on funds at the moment. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

FastFrank said:


> I haven't messed with my fogs, but there are a few who have gone with HID's. Here is one thread with pics...
> http://www.gtoforum.com/f29/i-have-question-all-members-23159/
> 
> Just my 2 cents, but I'm hesitant to go with HID's for my fogs because you don't want to turn your HID bulbs off and on and off and on...etc. It shortens the life expectancy of the bulb. And the fogs turn off whenever you switch to high beams. The low beams do not turn off when you switch to highs, and won't be subjected to being switched off and on.


If you want to keep your fogs on when switching to high beams it can be done. If your willing to take on the task, I can send you the schematics. Just note some states its illegl to have highbeams and fogs on at the same time.


MikeTheDiabetic said:


> I put 10000k hids in my fogs light and i love them. the install is just as easy as switching out normal bulbs. whole process took about 15 min. i would go with the white/blue hids cause i think they look amazing but have seen the yellows as well and they look good. just go with the yellow hids and you wont be disapointed.


I would like to see what yellow HID's in fogs look like on mine. I have the Headlight yellow protectant on mine.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

GM4life said:


> If you want to keep your fogs on when switching to high beams it can be done. If your willing to take on the task, I can send you the schematics. Just note some states its illegl to have highbeams and fogs on at the same time.


Sure, I'd be interested in seeing what needs to be done to rewire the fogs. Please send the schematics you are talking about.

Do you happen to know the reason why they would make it illegal to have fogs and high beams on together? I've always wondered this, since I would like to have as much light as possible on the rural roads I drive on around here.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

FastFrank said:


> Sure, I'd be interested in seeing what needs to be done to rewire the fogs. Please send the schematics you are talking about.
> 
> Do you happen to know the reason why they would make it illegal to have fogs and high beams on together? I've always wondered this, since I would like to have as much light as possible on the rural roads I drive on around here.










I glanced at the schamatic and it looks like all you have to do is remove the fog canx relay and jumper. 
I don't know why you can't have the fogs and highs on at the same time.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I've read somewhere that DOT only allows 2 pair of
high output lights on at once. Since the low and highs
are both lit on high, the fogs would be a third pair.

Larry


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

GM4life said:


> View attachment 7329
> 
> I glanced at the schamatic and it looks like all you have to do is remove the fog canx relay and jumper.
> I don't know why you can't have the fogs and highs on at the same time.


You're saying to remove the fog lamp cancel relay and jumper pins 3 and 4 on that socket?



AlaGreyGoat said:


> I've read somewhere that DOT only allows 2 pair of
> high output lights on at once. Since the low and highs
> are both lit on high, the fogs would be a third pair.
> 
> Larry


That at least makes some sense. People forget to dim their lights, and three sets of high output lights would be pretty bright. I'd still like to try this out just to see how well it would light up the night.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, I'm sure sockets 3 & 4 need to be jumped.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Gonna try this tonight just for kicks.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Gonna try this tonight just for kicks.


So how did this turn out for you?

I haven't tried it yet. Call me chicken, or lazy.


----------

